
Ask HN: Is this useful? - wellpast
I built SuperSelect to make manual&#x2F;human selection of text and data from the web fast, fast, fast.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;atdixon&#x2F;SuperSelect<p>The question I have is--is this useful to others? If so, any advice on how to market it so others can find it?
======
soneca
Congrats on launching it and I think the landing page is well done and the
demo works very well. There is a lot of accomplishment in this.

That said, I do not think it is useful for me. I also am happy enough with
ctr-c/ctrl-v.

What would be useful for me is a cross-device copy/paste. Ctrl-c at my
computer, "ctrl-v" at my phone and vice-versa. No idea how it could be done,
just to share a use case I have on this topic.

~~~
wellpast
That could be pretty easily achieved. The selections are saved to backend
local storage but could easily be switched to use chrome.storage.sync...

------
wellpast
OP here. I built this as a side-project to help quickly select content from
web pages for all kinds of use cases. I was surprised to not find anything
else like it in the Chrome store.

For anyone that has built a open-source productivity tool like this... how did
you get it out there, market it, etc?

------
tedmiston
> WARNING SuperSelect (and this demo) does not work on mobile and tablet
> devices.

I'm not sure since I'm on mobile :)

Have you seen Import.io? From the description it sounds somewhat similar to
that.

Edit: Is it like multiselect / multicursor, but for a browser?

------
ud0
Really cool from a geek point of view, but I don't see how this replace ctrl +
c?

~~~
wellpast
I found that dragging a selection, and then using Ctl+C and Ctl+V is very time
consuming when needing to select structured data repeatedly. There was also
the extra matter of getting the cursor in the right spot without accidentally
clicking buttons and links on the page.

So it's really helpful for my use case/s but, yeah, I am curious if my needs
are more novel than not.

